# 4 H Kids rocked



## scarbelly (Dec 12, 2010)

Kathy and I are privelaged to teach a gourmet cooking class for 4H.

Yesterday was our annual 4H Christmas party. The kids come at 1PM and cook for 3 fast paced hours and prepare to serve their parents at 4PM. We had an agressive menu with 5 items to be prepared.

They all worked their tails off to make this happen in 3 hours with only 5 of them to pull it off - one was a little late but you will see her later








Here are the appetizers

Mango Crab stacks - this is the appetizer that Kathy and I won the Temecula Valley Wine Society Appetizer contest with







Here are the sausage rolls







Now for the Angel Hair Flans







Cherry tomatoes stuffed with fresh mozzarella and basil then drizzled with balsamic and olive oil







And the Chocolate Trufle Brownie Cups - some with sprinkles and some with crushed candy canes







In additon to all of this, they also made a punch consisting of Apple juice, cranberry juice, red hot candies and lemon juice. This punch was served both hot and iced

Here they are each holding one of the dishes in route to serve their parents for the party -







We are so proud of these kids. They really are awesome to work with and I am working on converting one of the dads to join our smoking team - I see a smoker in his future 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for looking -


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 12, 2010)

We didn't do cool stuff like that when I was a 4H'er.

We raised animals and ate them after the county fair.

Course that was 45 years ago.

Thank you for your service to our young folks.


----------



## bbally (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats to the group, and thanks to you for being involved with teaching kids!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2010)

Great looking group Gary!

There will be a special place for you & Kathy for working with kids like that!!!

I for one am proud to know you!

Bear


----------



## chefrob (Dec 12, 2010)

good lookin group gary........nice items for them to do also! good for you and kathy and thx for working with the youth.............we need more of that goin on for sure!


----------



## squirrel (Dec 12, 2010)

Way to go Gary and Kathy! You guys are doing something very special for these young adults. Just the fact that you can get them interested in cooking is worth major points in my book! Hugs to you for doing something so outstanding. The food looks amazing. So any feedback from the parents yet?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 12, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Way to go Gary and Kathy! You guys are doing something very special for these young adults. Just the fact that you can get them interested in cooking is worth major points in my book! Hugs to you for doing something so outstanding. The food looks amazing. So any feedback from the parents yet?


The parents loved it. The parents stayed for 2 hours and we had just a wonderful time with them. For us the biggest compliment is when we hear that the kids cooked some of the recipes at home. This gang is pretty amazing, Every parent has thanked us for one or more of the recipes. Many of the kids did at least 2 of the Thanksgiving recipes for the family at the family dinner.  As much as we love cooking and teaching we are really blessed this year with an awesome group of kids. We hug them and thank them a lot for renewing our faith in this program. 

Cheryl -you would be an awesome instructor and the rewards would make you so happy.


----------



## squirrel (Dec 12, 2010)

Gary, I honest to God cried a bit reading all this. I WILL look into it by the way. You and Kathy are an inspirartion for sure! Hugs to you both. I'm gonna make some calls. I have a nice kitchen for something like this too! Thank you!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 12, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Gary, I honest to God cried a bit reading all this. I WILL look into it by the way. You and Kathy are an inspirartion for sure! Hugs to you both. I'm gonna make some calls. I have a nice kitchen for something like this too! Thank you!




Please call me if I can help - you would make those kids so happy -the thing we do with them is not allow them to do boil and stir recipes and I know you would do the same and I would come to one of your classes - I mean that - as soon as I retire you tell me when and I am there


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 12, 2010)

Great looking Group and a Nice Job of Teaching them Gary,  That said, I will take a double order of the Brownies...


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats awsome buddy, it looks like they had a great time. I really wish I would have become interested in cooking at that age.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats awesome Gary.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats to them and you too.  It is great that you work with kids


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 13, 2010)

Gary, in that last picture the kid in the glasses (2nd from the left).... she looks a little young to be in that group. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice job and way to pass on a great skill set to the next generation.


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 13, 2010)

Great post!  The kids looked to have fun.  Cudos to you my friend for being involved!


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 13, 2010)

congrats Gary,It takes a big heart and special people to help kids.Boy do we need more of it.Thank you and thank your wife also


----------



## meateater (Dec 13, 2010)

Food Network watch out! Here's the next star's!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the great comments. This group of kids is one of the best we have ever had. It is so much fun with them. If you have any way to do this for 4H, Brownies, Girl Scouts, Boy Scouts, Boys and Girls clubs or any other youth organization I really urge you to engage. I have 8 years of recipes to share with you if you need help. It will be one of the most rewarding things you will ever do


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2010)

Congrats to you Gary and Kathy for doing this with the kids. Now I wish I would have had something like this when I wa growing up. I had to learn how to cook from what little my mom did but mostly trail and error. Blieve me I ate alot of black looking stuff. I did learn and now look at me I have opened a catering bussiness that is doing really well so far.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 14, 2010)

The world we be a much nicer place with more folks like yourself.

And what you teach these kids will be passed on by them to other kids.

Great job and you should be proud!


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Dec 14, 2010)

Cook a kid a meal, feed him for a day.

Teach a kid to cook, feed him for a lifetime.

Props to you my man.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 18, 2010)

Great post Gary!  Happy Holidays to you and the family.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 18, 2010)

The Dude Abides said:


> Great post Gary!  Happy Holidays to you and the family.


Thank you brother - I hope your # is still good - I am going to try to reach you this week


----------

